
Show HN: B2B sales alerts to target right companies at right time - tusharjawa
http://www.easyleadz.com/
======
tusharjawa
Hi, We are based out of India, a team of 4 hustlers. We have built a sales
intelligence tool to help business identify right targets at right time and
sell more.We have recently launched. Please join in with challenges you are
facing, we would love to help.

